# Vintage Slots anyone? (bring your wallet)



## mfenix (Nov 18, 2008)

pretty Rare = pretty pricey - found a handful from these guys but wow, $300?!



http://www.unbuiltmodels.com/slot_cars.html


----------



## mfenix (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm sorry, i missed this steal... only $700 !?


----------



## wannafbody (Feb 6, 2007)

I have a vintage AFX Aurora white 55 Chevy with red flames. Anyone want to offer $700 for it?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> :snip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently on another slot car site. You could try SCI , though. I bet some of those guys would be right up your alley, yeah?


Thanks for sharing this car, though. Green and black is my favorite color combo. I especially like the slide-rail adjustable wheel base. That sure made my HO sized gears start turning. :thumbsup:

I notice that the guide flag and pickup assembly pokes out beyond the front bumper, killing the illusion of realism. Is that part adjustable also?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

What?...no interior?

*snicker*


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Hey wnovess99 on ebay! 

I like the old large scale slot cars too, though I have no use for unbuilt kits. I know they are collected, the only reason I would want a kit is so it could be copied and a new one built as was intended. I have seen the holy grail Chapparal kit resplendent in clear plastic wrapper. Nice, no thrill.

Show us some of your own custom plastic and metal fabrication and/or paint work please, like most everyone here does. You obviously have plenty of free time.....


Love the barb on your footer, great way to promote the business relationship you start with at the top. Wonder how many guys on this forum will buy some little stickers from you now after listing your ebay handle on the header? Maybe they will just to file disputes and leave you negative feedback.... You really should have thought of that. :hat:


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I do post photos of my own builds on here, well not any more. But to be vintage it would have to have been built in the 60's, I was not around then to be building models smart ass. I am deleting all my posts on here and I would like to find a way to get my supporter money back.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> I do post photos of my own builds on here, well not any more. But to be vintage it would have to have been built in the 60's, I was not around then to be building models smart ass. I am deleting all my posts on here and I would like to find a way to get my supporter money back.


Funny, that.

You have already offended a great many of the family here, Novess.
You were called on it but offered nothing but more of the same.
That's just sad.

You get called to the carpet for poor behavior, you don't like to hear it....so you are going to pick up you little cars and go home? Really?
I wish you well.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*wha*

I really do not understand anything you just typed, this forum is nuts.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

wha 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I really do not understand anything you just typed, this forum is nuts.
__________________
I am tired of all the HO chat, where are the real slot cars? 

Obosgfn dfka jofnui ojdf. Hu dolaoafn pok sh du9omsoinb jf[pljhuyfhnfdfd. U*bbhvnjsj kioaf vj lcnaif kvhy vkvpa ncj!! Obvbhbiz, cicjad bo dufiozm hdif iozniinvcklmttn.... IUnfuofmn fuv, jkdua aju foa f iahngfu. :freak:Jhhfguv fju uujns! I nhfmlv kplv a lnj, phgul. ifbnfuf nshf8, jfugfj eiu iufb sujd. :woohoo:


TfygnmJof


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Don't let the door hit ya on the way out... you will not be missed.


Coach


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

wnovess99 said:


> I do post photos of my own builds on here, well not any more. But to be vintage it would have to have been built in the 60's, I was not around then to be building models smart ass. I am deleting all my posts on here and I would like to find a way to get my supporter money back.



From the pages of Hanks Donation/Hobbytalk Supporter forum.

"Thank you for becoming a HobbyTalk Supporter or Lifetime Member. Your subscription helps keep HobbyTalk on-line! Be aware that HobbyTalk Supporter or Lifetime Member fees are non-refundable."


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Go tell momma!*

Hey Richard! Yer like 12..... right?

Ya know I was one of the only ones who went out on a limb for ya and tried to 'splain it to ya.

...but ya kept pokin' the dog. Lemee try again. 

This is predominantly a small scale board, many of us do cross over and do larger scale slots, RC, planes, trains, boats and a plethora of interesting hobbies. We have a 1/32 forum...dont ya think that might have been the place to dump yer load?...or develop enough of a following for the scale on yer own so that a 1/24 subforum might be justified?

We really dont mind other topics and threads; and the vast majority of us even enjoy a good hijacking so long as ya keep it in the ball park. None the less, twisting our collective scrote over this has done little to advance your cause....if ya even had one. 

For example...do you see ANYONE from this board sitting in the center of "SCI" (more of a large scale slot board) and having a peewhiner fit cuz there's no HO custom action or hardly an interest in the HO forum period at SCI?

Dunno the the "Old Weird Herald" is the place for ya either.

Do they even have daycare for 1/24-25 guys who exhibit maximun density?

You gonna go tell yer new BB that ya sat down in a Chinese restaraunt and ordered Mexican....and then hissied yer fit because they fanned ya?

I'm sure we could get our active membership to donate a few pennies each to re-imburse your "support membership" and expidite your exodus...they always seem to rally around a good cause.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bye :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: !!!!eyb eyB !!!em htiw enif s'taht ,yeH .. ?evael ot tnaw uoY ???erom gnitsop flesruoy rof krow erom eht lla ekam uoy dluow yhw ,stsop ruoy lla gnivomer er'uoy fI ...dnastsrednu t'nod I gniht enO ??ti t'nia ,yeracs ytterP ...dlrow OH yzarc a ni nam rac gib a ,enola lla gnileef era uoy oS


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Hey Richard! Yer like 12..... right?
> 
> Ya know I was one of the only ones who went out on a limb for ya and tried to 'splain it to ya.
> 
> ...


Bill, my friend, you are showing your true positive attitude and natural optimism - laudable traits, but in vain. I do LOVE the analogy though! To add:

You don't enter a sailing regatta and gripe about the boats being too slow because they don't have outboards ( and then try to sell them some).

You don't buy a ticket to a Toby Keith concert and tell everyone in attendence that you hate country music and they should too.

You don't join a book club so you can tell everyone there that reading sucks.

And you don't post multiple pointless, derogatory comments about HO scale slot cars directed at individuals who post HO topics in a forum full of people who enjoy and appreciate HO slot cars - unless you just get into that sort of thing..... 

The psych forum is more appropriate for that analysis (tittering slightly).....
but remember, the first step must be :thumbsup:for one to admit one has a problem LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

SplitPoster said:


> You don't join a book club so you can tell everyone there that reading sucks.


Well damn, Ill be ripping that application up


----------

